# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  'Neighbours' takes Five News slot

## Abigail

Neighbours will air at 5:30pm when it starts on Five on February 11.

Five's news bulletin will move 30 minutes earlier to 5pm to allow Neighbours to lead in to Home and Away at 6pm. A lunchtime Aussie block will also be created, with Neighbours airing at 1:45pm before Home and Away at 2:15.

Other scheduling plans confirmed today include a Neighbours omnibus starting at 12:30pm on Saturdays on Five and repeating on Five Life on Sundays.

The soap currently airs at 2:10pm and 5:35pm on BBC One.

----------


## Abigail

I wonder if there will be Five Life episodes for Neighbours. 

Not happy about moving the H&A repeat to 2.15pm.

----------


## CrazyLea

Have you seen the Neighbours ads? The one today made me laugh for some reason  :Stick Out Tongue: . "We're moving to Five!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

Yeah I have. Loved it when the kangarooo went jumping across the screen  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl:  I missed that bit!!!! (Was on here at the same time). 

Hopefully they'll show that one again tomorrow. I want to see this roo!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so  its official now channel 5 now has both aussie soaps

----------


## Abigail

There's one to the left bouncing across. I didn't see that one, there's another one near the end of the full trailer.

----------

CrazyLea (21-01-2008)

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl:  That's so cute!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well spotted ive saw that ad quite a lot but never noticed lol

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Lol at the Kangaroo  :Lol:  Glad the slots are at about the same time as BBC1

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  LOL that advert is sooo random and funny

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im glad the times are roughly the same also as there were rumours that it may be getting shown at 6.30 (same time 5 showed family affairs before it got axed) so glad that wasnt true as i watch hollyoaks then

----------


## Abbie

Well its pretty much on the same time it used to be on, so its not that bad

----------


## Abigail

Five roos: 7 seconds, 21 seconds, 29 seconds, 35 seconds and 45 seconds (under the sign on the left)

----------


## Abigail

> Neighbours will air at 5:30pm when it starts on Five on February 11.
> 
> Five's news bulletin will move 30 minutes earlier to 5pm to allow Neighbours to lead in to Home and Away at 6pm. A lunchtime Aussie block will also be created, with Neighbours airing at 1:45pm before Home and Away at 2:15.
> 
> Other scheduling plans confirmed today include a Neighbours omnibus starting at 12:30pm on Saturdays on Five and repeating on Five Life on Sundays.
> 
> The soap currently airs at 2:10pm and 5:35pm on BBC One.


UPDATE: We've since had it confirmed that, as on BBC One, the 1.45pm showing will be a new episode, with the 5.30pm episode a repeat. The show will be sponsored on Five by Weight Watchers.

Five has also scheduled a weekly Neighbours omnibus from 12.30pm on Saturdays.

A catch-up episode will also be shown twice daily on the broadcaster's digital channel Five Life, which will screen the omnibus on Sundays.

It is understood that the scheduling of Neighbours on Five's flagship channel has been designed to closely match the times that fans have become accustomed to after 21 years of it running on BBC1. Neighbours currently airs at 2.10pm and 5.35pm on BBC1 on weekdays.


I wonder what time the H&A repeat will be on a Saturday as it currently airs at 11.15am

----------


## Katy

itll be weird seeing neighbours with breaks.

----------


## Abbie

:Rotfl:  Great advert  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> itll be weird seeing neighbours with breaks.


oh i never even thought about that, wow your right after watching it for X amount of years without breaks it will be odd

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Five has also scheduled a weekly Neighbours omnibus from 12.30pm on Saturdays.


YEEEEEES! i've been saying for years that Neighbours needed an omniubus! that totally makes up for it being shown at 5:30 again.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Five has also scheduled a weekly Neighbours omnibus from 12.30pm on Saturdays.
> 			
> 		
> 
> YEEEEEES! i've been saying for years that Neighbours needed an omniubus! that totally makes up for it being shown at 5:30 again.


just a guess 5.30 isnt good for you lol

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yay for the repeat  :Big Grin:  on Mondays and Tuesdays it depends on the trains if I'm going to get home on time for neighbours  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

By my calculation there will be three episodes of Neighbours during the day (one on Five, two on Five Life) plus the usual show at 5.30pm and two omnibus editions on a weekend. 

Five are certainly getting their moneys' worth out of this deal.

----------


## Abbie

By the way, I didnt want to say that before but I just cant keep it in any longer. Does anyone else find that the advert is a little cringey??

----------


## Abigail

Definately. "We're moving to Five!!!" "Hey, we're moving to Five!!!" "We're moving to Five!!!" Yes, we know you're moving to Five, you've said it twenty times.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Five has also scheduled a weekly Neighbours omnibus from 12.30pm on Saturdays.
> ...


yep, that transition from student to full-time work really hits your Neighbours viewing!  :Lol:

----------


## Abigail

Five is planning a high-profile ad campaign to tell Neighbours fans it is moving from BBC One.

Press, magazine and bus-side adverts began today ahead of Five's first episode on February 11.

The ads from VCCP (below) show the cast in front of the Ramsay Street signpost but with it modified to say "Same Ramsay St" and "New Home". Another road sign reads "Neighbours, Weekdays 1.45pm & 5.30pm, five".

The agency said it was a "purely navigational task" to alert the soap's "loyal viewers".

Five managing director of content Lisa Opie said: "We have deliberately not altered the content of the show, and have minimised change to transmission times. The campaign is all about reassuring viewers of continuity."

VCCP account director Louisa Fielding added: "The Neighbours campaign portrays familiarity yet with a succinct and clear message â the same show, just on another channel.

"And because it's Neighbours we wanted to have a bit of fun, so the ads are celebratory and playful in tone."

The move comes after Five bought the rights last year in a Â£300m 10-year deal. The channel has rearranged its schedule to keep the soap at almost the same time.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> bus-side adverts began today


i saw one!

it was Harold palying the tuba and more kangaroos!  :Lol:

----------


## Abigail

> Neighbours on Five
> Sunday 10 February / Monday 11 February
> 6:00pm - 7:00pm / 12:45pm - 1:45pm
> Five
> 
> Exclusive behind-the-scenes documentary on the making of Neighbours, ahead of its debut on Five. Featuring interviews with key cast members, footage from the set and classic clips from the archive. The programme also takes an inside look at the casting process as it follows the newest addition to the cast, former Miss Australia Erin McNaught. Plus, the show examines the careers of former Neighbours stars in Britain, and celebrity fans of the soap share their opinions.
> 
> Repeat (on Monday), Subtitled



Schedule for Neighbours on Five channels




> Five
> 1.45pm Weekdays
> 5.30pm Weekdays
> 5.10am Weekdays
> Saturday (Omnibus)
> 
> Five Life
> 9.00am Weekdays (Previous Day's episode)
> 7.00pm Weekdays (Same episode as shown on Five that day)
> ...

----------

CrazyLea (08-02-2008), StarsOfCCTV (08-02-2008)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

There are reminders every day next week on the TV guide  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm going to need them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

They're certainly getting their Â£300m money's worth out of the deal. Three omnibusses and seven episodes per week. 

Home and Away only gets one omnibus!!

----------


## Abbie

I know! Its so unfair cos I miss Home and Away in the week and then I can never watch the omnibus

----------


## Abigail

God knows why Neighbours should get seven episodes per day when H&A only gets four. 

Is Five Life +1 a new channel that is being launched? I haven't had an update to my freeview box.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I was wodering about that, I dont think I have that channel, but It would be great it I could

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ive not got it either  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

Monday 11th February sees Neighbours makes it debut on Five and after previously chatting to us back in May 2007, the channel's Managing Director of Content, Lisa Opie, has kindly taken some time to answer some more of our questions about what the move will mean, and what the future will hold for our favourite soap...
*
Since mid-January, Neighbours Trailers have been appearing on Five, promoting the move. How were they planned and produc*ed?
We sent a team (including journalists, press officers, photographers and marketing people) out to the Neighbours set in Oz - to film bits for promos, take press pictures, and conduct interviews. This also allowed Five to build strong relationships with the lovely cast, crew and production team.
*
Do Five have plans for further promotions of this kind, once the show has started on the channel?*
We will continue to promote the show long-term, as we're so proud to have it.

*Can you confirm the timeslots for the show, and how these were decided upon?*
On Five, the 2 weekday showings will be at the same time as on BBC One - 13:45 and 17:30. We didn't want to disrupt fans' viewing habits.

We will also have a Neighbours omnibus on Five at 11:30 on Saturday - an exciting prospect for those who are unable to catch the show during the week.

*Will the show be broadcast on Five Life?*
Yes. We have a daily evening repeat at 19:00 on Five Life AND the weekly omnibus repeated on Life at 11:45 on Sunday.
*
Why did Neighbours move to Five a little sooner than we were originally led to believe?*
When we found out that the BBC were showing their last episode on Friday 8th February, we decided to follow straight on with our first episode on Monday 11th, in order not to interrupt the flow of the storylines for viewers.

*Do you have any plans to show older episodes of Neighbours?*
The deal gives us the rights to current and future episodes only.

*The Monday-Thursday Australian version of the closing credits has recently been cut to 20 seconds with the vocals dropped, for this to occur in the UK too could be extremely disappointing as UK fans, who had hoped the move to Five meant that we'd finally get to hear the full closing theme again. Is there any chance that you'll be able to broadcast a full length version?*
We will show the full programmes exactly as they are delivered to us. The closing credits are approx 20 seconds long in the versions we have been sent.

*Will you be launching a Neighbours website?*
Yes. Watch this space, as it's in development at the moment.

*Will Neighbours be included on the Five Download service?*
Not just yet - but it is something that we are working on right now. We hope that we will be able to add Neighbours to the Five Download service in the near future.

There will be a weekly omnibus edition as well as daily repeats on Five Life - in addition to the 2 daily showings of each episode that viewers are accustomed to, on our main channel - so there will be ample opportunity to stay up to date with Ramsay Street.

*How confident are you that Neighbours will succeed on Five?*
We have every confidence in it as a brilliant investment and a great boost to Five.

----------

megan999 (10-02-2008)

----------

